# [Manga Spoilers Inside] Live Action Death Note Movie! Released!



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

​Well, on this marvelous day, 6-17-06, a day all of us Death Note fans have been annticipating...DEATH NOTE IS RELEASED! Well half of it anyways, since the other half (part2) comes in October.  If anyone with bittorent can download the movie or already has he movie *please upload to yousendit.* After that we may review and dicuss.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think it was in theaters...but straight to DVD.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

IF raito dies at the end,  I will just have to skip that part as my heart won't be able to take it.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

Isn't it like with the Naruto Movies? They waited until the DVD-realease to make an actually good file...

I've heard it was to be released in other countries, too. But I doubt it would be as famous as in Japan anywhere. But it would be awesome!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh it's stright to dvd? are you sure?


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

I would think so because, since they are making the movie in two parts, it would make sense that they would release a part 1 and part 2. If it were in theaters, I would think that they would just make on big movie.

*Someone needs to checks isohunt or mini nova*


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> IF raito dies at the end,  I will just have to skip that part as my heart won't be able to take it.



I would seriously rewind and play that part over and over again.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> I would seriously rewind and play that part over and over again.


 
just like I did for L <.<

I have his deathscene as my desktop


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

Repeat: check mini nova or isohunt


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> just like I did for L <.<
> 
> I have his deathscene as my desktop



....

Touch?


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> Repeat: check mini nova or isohunt


 
my router doesnt like bittorrent <.<


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

All bittorent is blocked on my comp so that why i'm asking you guys...

Raito's death will be one of the best scenes...really moving


----------



## vanh (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> IF raito dies at the end, I will just have to skip that part as my heart won't be able to take it.


 
 I just hated it when L died


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Mitchie said:
			
		

> I just hated it when L died



Took me a day or two to recover and finish reading the damn manga.


----------



## vanh (Jun 17, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> Took me a day or two to recover and finish reading the damn manga.


 
I also intend to read the manga again when I have time this summer. But I don't wanna read the part when L died


----------



## Jink (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok is the death note manga over yet? Because I stopped reading it after L died. And when does this movie take place? Is it a new story or what?


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> Ok is the death note manga over yet? Because I stopped reading it after L died. And when does this movie take place? Is it a new story or what?


Death is supposedly over. I stopped reading when that gay Ryuuka started writing Raitos name down.

fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

The manga is over, as to the movie I don't know for sure but I think it will follow the manga story line.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

If the 2nd Movie is about Mello+Near vs Kira, I'm not so eager to see it. Kira owning L, is the happy end, which I would like


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> If the 2nd Movie is about Mello+Near vs Kira, I'm not so eager to see it. Kira owning L, is the happy end, which I would like


 
yup. raito should have acted like he needed to piss or somethign and wrote nears name down for the ending.

would have been so much better


----------



## Jink (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyways, can we talk about the guy in the poster? What a hot bulge he must have!


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

I love the Poster.
But I don't even know half of the actors, so I can't say anything about them. The only Liveaction I've ever seen is that of GTO...

Does anybody know how long the first and second movies are?


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

All About Death Note!!

Q: What is the big difference between Manga and Movie?
A: In the movie, Ray's fiance, Misora Naomi, will be playing acitve role more than Manga. Maybe we could say she's a key person that'll be associating with Kira case from different aspect than Manga. Also, we developed her character since Seto Asaka, whose mood is similar to Naomi, will be playing her on the movie.

Q: How's CG going for Ryuk?
A: We're still creating it. Reliable staff are creating it, so I'm sure he'll be a real Ryuk. By the way, during the film shooting, we placed a doll which is 2.5 meter and pretended that's CG'd Ryuk. It was very hard to carry around this Ryuk, lol.

Q: What did you care about Light and L's reproduction?
A: We paid attention to make them look like the manga. We dyed Fujiwara-san's hair and started to create the role from visual aspect. On the other hand, Matsuyama-san started from the way to sit. Also, when speaking, he'll ignore the punctuation and talk. I thought L not thinking anything about his listener would fit his role well, lol.
Arrow: When Fujiwara-san dyed his hair, he could easily became Light. Matsuyama-san's ultimating L-sitting.

Q: Why did you put in the original character, Akino Shiori?
A: When I read the manga all at once, I was amazed that Light is really a bad guy! Rather, it was almost impressive. In order to deliver this Light's badness to the audience, Shiori, Light's childhood friend, was needed. Please look forward to her activities in the movie.

Q: Is there anything you were particular about when shooting?
A: I was particular about visuals like action scenes (ie. bus jack) and details of the settings. Light's room turned out pretty good, as you can see on the home page, lol. At first, it had boom box, but I replaced it with a vacuum cleaner. It'd probably show more of Light's clean freak part.
Arrow: In the movie, it'll have surveillance camera scene that L suggested. Directer said it took long time to shoot the surveillance camera scene.

Q: What's the ending of the movie?
A: We respects the original but also dramatized a little. It has the original ending. Of course, this will be an interesting ending that WJ fan will be concent, so please keep your expectation high!!

(This was part of an interview before the movie) Pretty interesting how they made a whole new character


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry bout the double post


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh no, not an Original character... and they didn't even make an anime, but they already have a filler xD". I hope it's good Oo"

Hm... too much Misa isn't good... okay in Part I she played a major role... especially when the female Shinigami appeared! But Romance in Death Note? Not if Kira can stop it XD".


BTW. the L Actor looks more then L then the Kira Actor like Kira ^^"


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

I just read that it is going to be put on the big screen =_=
That sucks


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

So we meet again...L


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

he does look like L...hmm interesting 

yea Raito doesn't look like the Raito in the manga  , he needs to look more evil , I wonder how the Shinigami look like.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> he does look like L...hmm interesting


 
will make his inevitable defeat all the more satisfying


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

oh stop, I'm already hurting as it is


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

The Shinigami are CGI


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> The Shinigami are CGI



holy crap that looks awesome!!! looks just like Ryuuku.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

ryuuku is gay -_-;;

i thought he was cool until the second to last chapter.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Just coz he wrote down Raito's name?  It was his time to die, Ryuuku just facilitated his passing


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

Ryuuk was kind off the humor part of the series...I found it badass but also really sad of him when he wrote Raitos name.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 17, 2006)

hehe that pictore of L is damn top notch 
can't wait until I get my hands on this Movie, 
but wtf are they doing putting in a new character!? Blasphemy!


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope the Kira Actor has learned Kira's "I laugh at you while you are dying"-stare, then L's death would be even more funny XD"


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

If I read it right, I think the director felt that they need to explain Raito's evilness, so I guess that new character will be the scapegoat.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> Just coz he wrote down Raito's name?  It was his time to die, Ryuuku just facilitated his passing


 
nah he said he didnt know how long it would take for Raito to die in jail and it would be boring and killed him off. raito would have been better off taking the shinigami eyes.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

That's what I meant, Ryuuku already said to Raito that when it's time for him to die Ryuuku will be the one to right his name. They decide whether or not its time for a person to die or not.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 17, 2006)

Something that surprised me in the trailer was that Ryuuk's voice was that of an ordinary japanese man, no FX or anything X__x felt kinda' misplaced, I mean sure putting on too much FXs will just make it sound lame, but just a teeny weeny little couldn't hurt....He's not just a 30 year old japanese ffs XD


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, it was only the trailer....it says on the cast that his voice was going to be computer generated or something. But ohwell...


----------



## Kaiox (Jun 17, 2006)

I do look forward to this one.

But L died.

AND Light died.

I like both the guys, and they BOTH die. What the hell si that?! I mean, if L dies, then why not have Light just kill those little wierdos who are L's "sucessors". I mean COME ON, Light> N+M, L>N+M. Seriously.

[/rant]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 17, 2006)

Kaiox, amen to that! N & M wasn't worthy


----------



## shizuru (Jun 18, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> Raito's death will be one of the best scenes...


 raito dies in the end of the manga thanks for spoiling the end for me


----------



## shizuru (Jun 18, 2006)

ah well heres a screencap of Ryuuku for you

also the second trailer has been subbed by someone on you tube as well
english sub trailer


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone else really really really exicted for the Death Note Anime?


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 18, 2006)

anything death note related is $


----------



## shizuru (Jun 18, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> Anyone else really really really exicted for the Death Note Anime?


 hell yeah when that comes out i'm so gonna download the epies and wtach them till i fall asleep at my desk whens it coming out again?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

L is looking badass 

Can't wait for a chance to see this movie

regarding the original character and how she's supposed to show off raito's badside I think she'll just end up playing a role like Takada did near the end of the series. He'll make use of her whilst shes conveniant and then...

well ya know ^^


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 18, 2006)

The Anime I heard was supposed to premire this fall


----------



## Kaiox (Jun 19, 2006)

Ryuk kind looks a bit scary. damn, if I had him following me I'd be freaked.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 19, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> The Anime I heard was supposed to premire this fall


 during summer my holidays are worth somthing now! (besides working as well ^^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2006)

yay! This means I've got something to look forward to this summer


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jun 20, 2006)

I _still_ think the Battle Royale dude should've been cast as L, but the actual guy who's playing him doesn't look as bad as I had assumed. Ryuk looks awesome; spot on. Also, the use of Dani California as the movie's theme = 5 stars jawesome. 

Reviews should be pouring in any day now.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 20, 2006)

From what I have heard from someone who has seen the movie....
The the movie was pretty faithful to the manga, with a few minor alterations For example, originally in the manga, when L first meets the investigation team, he fires a single'pretend shot' and only says "bam" once. In the movie, he fires several pretend shots and yells out "bam" once for each one, making him come across as more childish (almost like a kid playing cowboys). They also emphasize the relationship between L and Raito's father a bit more, such as when he covers L with a blanket at night, and L pretends to be asleep. I do not recall if that scene was in the manga or not, but it really had an emotional appeal to it in the movie. Overall, L was amazing in his role: his performance was flawless.

The portrayal of Raito, although not necessarily bad, had a few deviations, both physical and mental, from his manga incarnation. The physical ones are obvious: the actor simply is not as good looking as the Raito from the manga. Laughing Moreover, he lacks the confidence and charisma of the original character (this is probably more the fault of the director than of the actor). The movie version of Raito also comes across as significantly more malicious and blatantly evil than his manga counterpart (this is definitely the fault of the director). This is further explained in the MAJOR SPOILER below...CONCERNING PLOT


*Spoiler*: __ 



Disregarding his unwritten moral code from the manga of "only kill bad people or people who get in my way," Raito stages the death of both Raye Penber's fiance (she got in his way) and his COMPLETELY UNINVOLVED girlfriend (the one that is with him on the train while he is being trailed by Raye Penber). Somehow, he sets it up (I do not quite understand the details because the explanation was in Japanese) so that Raye Penber's Fiance kills his girlfriend and then blows her own brains out. I still cannot say for sure if the death of his girlfriend was intentional or not, but it seems that he did indeed plan it, and then had a case of killer's remorse afterwards...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh well, aslong they don't screw up anything major ^__^


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jun 20, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Disregarding his unwritten moral code from the manga of "only kill bad people or people who get in my way," Raito stages the death of both Raye Penber's fiance (she got in his way) and his COMPLETELY UNINVOLVED girlfriend (the one that is with him on the train while he is being trailed by Raye Penber). Somehow, he sets it up (I do not quite understand the details because the explanation was in Japanese) so that Raye Penber's Fiance kills his girlfriend and then blows her own brains out. I still cannot say for sure if the death of his girlfriend was intentional or not, but it seems that he did indeed plan it, and then had a case of killer's remorse afterwards...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Light does end up killing Raye's woman in the manga, but only after she started investigating his death. This slight change is.. well, I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2006)

This movie looks awsome.  I've just saw the second trailer.


----------



## vegetax6 (Jun 20, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> I don't think it was in theaters...but straight to DVD.



nope its in theaters and #1 in the box office and ended the da vinchi codes 4 week streak as #1 in JP.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

When will it come out in America?


----------



## Shiron (Jun 20, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> When will it come out in America?


Dunno. There's no confirmation that it even will come out in America yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2006)

I've never actually read Death Note, but I might watch the movie.


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 20, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Dunno. There's no confirmation that it even will come out in America yet.


So far the movie is only being put on the big screen in the Asian countries...however like Final Fantasy Advent Children, if it gets popular then they may dub the voices. The Death Note manga is getting pretty popular in the US.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 20, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> they may dub the voices.


 no dont dub it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2006)

omfg! don't even dare to dub it!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> omfg! don't even dare to dub it!



Light: I shall send L to the other dimension


----------

